# Ace cafe Sat 19th Feb night meet 2011



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok i have had some dates back from the Ace cafe for next year.

Saturday 19th Feb 6PM - 11PM Evening

Its a night meet so should be a good crack, we can get the drl's and angels on and light the place up.

We also have another date for August and is a day event and will put up a separate post for this so people can choose to do both or one or the other.

1.ian222
2.Davem
3.Slinett
4.Triplefan
5.Deloren
6.Y3putt
7.hardrhino
8.Sumpscraper
9.Jayttapp
10.Th3ukriddl3r
11.giddersTT
12.Jackmontandon
13.ttrev21
14.superjosh
15.blunkybill
16.tt51
17.pinky
18.audi_tt83
19.post73


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ian that's not a bad idea, lights, dlrs, angel lights, freezing cold, whiskey and TTs......... 

I will go and see if my leather trousers still fit me..... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The last ace cafe which was at night for us TTiers was back in November 2005 

Was a right proper good ambiance with bling, twinkle and some base going on in the TTiers TTs with their flip screens  . Certainly a much better night for showing off the cabin lights, toys and bling 8) . I'll deffo be there  . Last time Mr DoTTi came with his camera equipment and got some fab shots off the roof 8).

Elias, I want you to wear your leathers please greek god!   8) :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

My respects to the Red Queen........


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

This needs a bump, would be good to get some numbers going now guys and girls.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Put me down, 100%.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm shipping out to 'Nam on the 18th [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Dave


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes please and 2 TTs this time, my self and Mrs Cabrio, aka D6 TTR...........


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Should be good for this one Ian

I can see an Essex cruise coming on


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in for the night event


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry Ian ..put me down mate..

Must be getting old..thought I,d already got me name down. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Give me a ring nearer the day for a time to meet..

Mark..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

slineTT said:


> Yes please and 2 TTs this time, my self and Mrs Cabrio, aka D6 TTR...........


Is that you and your mrs pal?

All added, cheers guys.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We're up for this mate.....

You and Mark fancy a drive up together?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

ian222 said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please and 2 TTs this time, my self and Mrs Cabrio, aka D6 TTR...........
> ...


Indeed Ian, both.......


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Nick sounds like a good plan.


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Yea i am up for this put my name down


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers pal i have added you.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Ian,
Nice one sounds good - put my name down please.

Also up for a drive up there.

Jay


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

Ooh I've not been the the cafe in years and the missus has never been...Looks like I will have to skive a night off work :roll: Count me in.

Seeing as there are a couple of Kent peeps attending I'm deffo up for a drive up there


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Im up for this,can you add me too please
Cheers Paul


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

im up for this 2!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers all.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ian

Can you add my name please.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No problem trevlar.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

hey ian, will have a look at my rota when i get home, but defo a possible for me and brett


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Kim.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm also up for this Ian  Stick my name down please 

Josh


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

I`ll be there too.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Many thanks guys, this is starting to look good. Hope the weather holds out.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

How many peeps are attending from the SE London/Kent area. Would be a good drive up to the cafe with a convoy of TT's... Round the m25 or straight through town =D.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I should be good for this Ian as long as the boys want to go.

Will meet you guys for the cruise up 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Could be about 4 or 5 from Kent mate, i usually follow Neil (tt51) on the North circular not too sure what it will be like at that time though.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Roadworks on part of the North Circ at Wood Green at the moment and every time I've been that way the last few weeks its been a nightmare :?

I'll keep an eye on it over the next few weeks and we can make a decision on the route nearer the time I think, but I really don't think they will be finished by then and that time on a Saturday is going to be bad so maybe better to give that area a miss. Its a shame as its a pretty simple one road route all the way there once on the North circ so makes it easier to keep people in touch.

Otherwise upto Blackheath and over Vauxhall Bridge and up Park Lane to the A40 is an option as long as everyone else is reasonably confident or has satnav in case we get seperated. Or the long way round the M25 which I hate.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Otherwise upto Blackheath and over Vauxhall Bridge and up Park Lane to the A40 is an option as long as everyone else is reasonably confident or has satnav in case we get seperated. Or the long way round the M25 which I hate.


I like the route through town I used to drive that everyday a few years back. Dont know what the traffic will be like. M25 isn't one of my favs either.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise upto Blackheath and over Vauxhall Bridge and up Park Lane to the A40 is an option as long as everyone else is reasonably confident or has satnav in case we get seperated. Or the long way round the M25 which I hate.
> ...


Where abouts in South London are you mate should be pretty easy to meet you somewhere.

I'd guess it won't be too bad going into London that time of day most people are leaving.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

TT51 said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


I'm in Dartford at the moment but I'm moving to my friends house this week. I'm good to meet in Bexleyheath if we're going into town.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> I'm in Dartford at the moment but I'm moving to my friends house this week. I'm good to meet in Bexleyheath if we're going into town.


I'm in Dartford as well mate near the Total garage up past The Brent. What part of Dartford you staying at I've not seen a kingfisher TT around


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

TT51 said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Dartford at the moment but I'm moving to my friends house this week. I'm good to meet in Bexleyheath if we're going into town.
> ...


Well the address is Dartford...but technically Crayford. Just get used to saying Dartford so people know where I'm talking about lol I'm over by Thames Road at the moment but heading down to Thamesmead for a couple months.

Never really drive about the Dartford area TBH... more Bexley & SE london.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Iv got this down on my calendar,so hopefully will make this...Iv had my car over a year now and I haven't been to any meets yet.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Pinky, hope you can make it.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Not making this one and to be honest, unlikely to be a the next few, house sold, frantically looking for somewhere to live!!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ian mate this is turning out to be quite a croud... Be a nice cruise up there!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Nick it is, wasnt expecting that many for a night meet.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

BUMP! :roll:


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

Put me down on the list please. I've never been to the ace, do u need a congestion charge? And is anyone from east Kent going?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No congestion charge needed mate, seeing as we live in the same town you can come up with me.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

What time do you want to meet up Ian. Can meet you and anyone travelling up with you in the garage on the A2 Cobham where we met before.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok well cant get in till 6 so about 4.30? Sound about right? Depends what way we are going i suppose


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok mate. I think its best to give the north circ a miss so I guess through town. Will take a good hour+

If Riddler is meeting us for the journey up then The Black Prince Holiday Inn at Bexley on the A2 would be a good place and anyone else that is coming up with us but not travelling from Kent up the M2/A2 can meet us there, 4.45pm.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok is through town a nightmare? Can you not go round the 25 and cut in? Either way its going to be difficult and sat navs are go.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

The top part of the North Circular is a nightmare. It is outside my window....

A few thoughts therefore:

M25, M40, A406. Nice and easy, long way round but easy for a convoy to follow and easy drive without traffic lights.

M25, M1, A406. If you come from the Norh, again nice and easy. Ace is 1 mile from the junction of M1/A406.

Going through they city, i am afraid you will bump into the shops closing time traffic. Plus a convoy will be hard to follow with all the traffic lights. But it is the shortest route.

I will save some spaces for you....


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

The black prince is good for me as it's only 2 mins from the missus house.

I got no troubles going through town but as said above through town is gonna be very busy. If we do go through town we could set a couple petrol stations on route to stop at so we don't get to seperated. Means we would all be arriving about the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ian..

I think we are better off going around the M25 mate...

Mark..


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

M25 North side is the best bet.... Although there are roadworks etc.

M1 is 40mins from Dartford (good run) and as said the best way in.
But if traffic is bad then we can always dive off at M11, A10 etc


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

y3putt said:


> Ian..
> 
> I think we are better off going around the M25 mate...
> 
> Mark..


Way to go, I could meet up with you if you do that.



Hardrhino said:


> But if traffic is bad then we can always dive off at M11, A10 etc


And get right back to the north circular and the road works :wink: :lol:


----------



## post74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Put my name down, its just up the M3 for me, thats if my engines back together.................................


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Added you mate.

Ok round the top of the 25 and cut in from there, it looks better than the bottom route which i have done before and seems to go on and on and on etc.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am hoping to come along to this now Ian, won't make any promises as don't want to let you down last minute - If I am able to make it then I have a spare trophy which I will bring along and it can be given out to "Car of the Night" or something else that you deem fit 

Charlie


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

triplefan said:


> And get right back to the north circular and the road works :wink: :lol:


Last time I checked a map of North London there were s**t loads of roads. Non of which had A406 written on them!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry guys not going to be able to make it now........I have tickets for Man U v Crawley


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Sorry guys not going to be able to make it now........I have tickets for Man U v Crawley


Jealous


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I am hoping to come along to this now Ian, won't make any promises as don't want to let you down last minute - If I am able to make it then I have a spare trophy which I will bring along and it can be given out to "Car of the Night" or something else that you deem fit
> 
> Charlie


Ok mate good to see ya if you can make it.

Right so who wants to meet me, Neil, Gareth and Mark at the garage on the A2? Nick you could meet us there?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> The black prince is good for me as it's only 2 mins from the missus house.
> 
> I got no troubles going through town but as said above through town is gonna be very busy. If we do go through town we could set a couple petrol stations on route to stop at so we don't get to seperated. Means we would all be arriving about the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like we will be going through the Dartford tunnel so you could meet us at the last exit before the tunnel, end of the University Way, do you know where the lorries pull in to a holding area where the tunnel offices are?

Ian - you know where we stopped before, saves driving round to the Wharf??

That way we can get straight back on the M25


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep i know mate, where we stopped for Trev.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats it mate, will meet you lot on the A2 then we can stop at the tunnel to meet anyone else.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

TT51 said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> > The black prince is good for me as it's only 2 mins from the missus house.
> ...


No chicken curries chaps we'll meet you there. What time are we looking at?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Ian, sorry mate but bailing on this as to much to do on Sat.

If it changes i'll PM you..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hardrhino said:


> Hi Ian, sorry mate but bailing on this as to much to do on Sat.
> 
> If it changes i'll PM you..


No mate, you were well up for this. Shame, see ya soon.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks like I'm not going to make this either  Got Man Flu and feel like shite, sore throat, temperature etc.

Have a good time and post lot's of photos too.

Josh


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

What time are we gonna meet up by the Dartford Bridge :?:

The missus wants to make sure she don't run out of time whilst shopping :roll: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok i am meeting Neil at the garage on the A2 at 4.30, so meeting you at 4.45 at the crossing. Few peeps have dropped out and i reckon a few more wont turn up so i reckon if we get 7 cars we have done well (or not) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ian,

Will meet you there - as in work for the day at our London office.
Not bad this earn as you surf lark.... 

Jay


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Ok i am meeting Neil at the garage on the A2 at 4.30, so meeting you at 4.45 at the crossing. Few peeps have dropped out and i reckon a few more wont turn up so i reckon if we get 7 cars we have done well (or not) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'll see you guys down by the bridge then. I'll pm you guys my number in case of delays or cancellation as i'm out for the rest of the day.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be a good little meet....see you all later


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

pinky said:


> Looks like its gonna be a good little meet....see you all later


Indeedly-do :lol:. Its been too long since I've been to a meet, ooh at least 5 years


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't meet you on the A2 now Ian so see you at the Dartford crossing 4.45. Last exit before the tolls, same one you take for the Wharf. Straight over the roundabout at the end of the exit slip and into the holding area, you will remember it from before.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

guys im sorry, was hoping to make it tonight but last minute work commitments have ruined my plans :?

have a good time, looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry,i couldnt make it either


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just got back had a little run into London town with Gareth after which was fun and got some pics at the London eye which i will post up later. Thanks to all who came had a good night, it didnt rain so that was a result. Had about 9 cars turn up so once again thanks for making the effort.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

A good night guys nice to meet a few more people.

And Andy sorry if I lost you when we left I totally forgot you was following me after about the first mile, my navigator was asking too many questions as soon as he spotted the Ferrari garage and other car showrooms 

If its any consollation I turned off the A40 and headed for the Embankment passed Earls Court and the traffic was horrid :?

Ian (whats your mate's name by the way  ) I'll pm you my email if you don't mind sending me a couple of photos.

Neil


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one Ian, not a bad turn out considering the crap weather, looking forward to the pics

Neil. no probs mate, just enjoying the drive home


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Neil give us your email and i will send them.

His name is Jay. :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Didnt take many as i found it difficult to get the right settings for the lack of light.


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

Was good to meet you guys yesterday and put some faces to names . Me & P will be out to brands next month thats for sure 

Couple pics taken with iPhone so excuse the quality.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

That werent bad at all...least the weather held out. Sorry I got there late would have been good to chat to a few more of you. 
Thank you to ian, slinett and the nice fellow and his lovely lady in the 5 speed 225  for making me feel welcome.
I will defo be up for that again sometime.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice to meet you Jeff and Pinky (sorry didnt catch your name).

Sorry your girlfriend was bored Jeff, i forgot about orgainising entertainment lol.


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

My names Steph...most people call me Pinky though.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Steph nice to meet you, maybe catch up again soon.

Also that was my last meet with those wheels on, new ones will be on very soon.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice photos people 8)

Ian, Jeff will hopefully see you at Prept, I've put Wednesday 30th March in my calender


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Nice to meet you Jeff and Pinky (sorry didnt catch your name).
> 
> Sorry your girlfriend was bored Jeff, i forgot about orgainising entertainment lol.


LOL no worries mate, her names Perri. She enjoyed the drive back through town as she's never been through London NW-SE.


----------



## delorean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Ian for organising a good evening ... Steve (Southampton)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Ian, as i said you have the good ideas on the coldest nights...... 

It was nice to see old and new TTiers together and I hope I will see all of you soon again in another meet. Spring is around the corner..... 

Elias


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just joined the ranks of TT Roadster ownership today ! cant believe I missed the meet - are these a regular meet? love to hook up- please let me know !!

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

had a really good night, i think that was a good idea to get lost in london, well worth the drive around. in fact i am going to research more sights to drive past and go up there one night for pics etc (when its warmer though)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Really sorry to have missed this Ian, as you know from my text I have been in bed since Thursday and still mincing in bed today :-(

I look forward to seeing pics of the new wheels, are they the ones you text me about?

Charlie


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

Next time NW Dubs do a London Tunnel Run I will post it up on here.....really good night and we stop at the attractions or at least drive past them.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

pinky said:


> Next time NW Dubs do a London Tunnel Run I will post it up on here.....really good night and we stop at the attractions or at least drive past them.


Any idea when the next one is?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Really sorry to have missed this Ian, as you know from my text I have been in bed since Thursday and still mincing in bed today :-(
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics of the new wheels, are they the ones you text me about?
> 
> Charlie


At least your on the mend, the best part was driving through London. Maybe we could sort out a meet at the Ace for some grub then on for a cruise around London it wasnt that busy really, well not as busy as the new years eve cruise.

No not those wheels mate a different set,hopefully they will look ok.


----------

